# Arcadiajohn - possible Arcadia product



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Firstly, I don't want people thinking this is aimed solely to John. I'd love others people feedback too. John is just obviously the best man to answer this question!

Anyway, when I was making my viv and deciding on uv products I stumbled across exo terras light cycle unit. It has the capability of fading the uv on and off over a 30 minute period. I liked this idea and would have gone down this route if it had the uv tube to match Arcadia. 

I was wandering John if Arcadia were thinking of implementing such a product or if there were any reasons not too? I don't like the way my uv just turns on and off, although it probably has no effect on the rep in question, I just feel it is unnatural. With my viv being fairly large and the halogens being fairly dimmed (as there's two of them) pretty much all my light comes from my T5. I know it would look epic if I had a sunrise and sun fall effect. 

I know it isn't necessarily a needed product but I also know I am not the only one asking this question as I have seen it pop up a few times on here. Is that the reason Arcadia haven't bothered, with it being a gimmick more than anything else? 

I am not having a dig or complaining at all here, I am in fact very impressed with Arcadia's products, I just know I'd buy it!

Edit: while we're at it, John, I'd like to add how grateful I am off all your help during my viv build. So thanks!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Its a great idea and one that we are working on.

You see T5 lamps need a very steady stream of energy and although dimmable ballasts are available they are prohibitively expensive at the mo.

So when they become 100% reliable and affordable to all we will certainly market one.

The light cycle is a perfect example, it does not dim as you think it may but just has three power positions. I wouldn't be happy with that for Arcadia.

Let's hope we can have a true dusk till dawn control unit soon 


All the best

John


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, that's exactly what I hoped you'd say! I never realised that about the exo terra, rather deceptive. Either that or I just missed that part! 

Glad you could clear that up for me. I look forward to its arrival!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

heres my wish list..

Vivarium luminaire that has T5's, PLus a row of high output white LED's and a row of high output Moonlight Blue LED's with a digital set up system, You tell it what time morning starts and it fades up the white LEDS and then switches on the T5's, you tell it what time dusk is and it switches off the T5's and dims down the White LED's gradually to full off over an amount of time you specify, You tell it when night time starts and then it gradually fades up the moon lamps until morning and then it starts all over again. 

I know this is possible now using marine aquarium systems, but it would be great in a simple one plug in system.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> heres my wish list..
> 
> Vivarium luminaire that has T5's, PLus a row of high output white LED's and a row of high output Moonlight Blue LED's with a digital set up system, You tell it what time morning starts and it fades up the white LEDS and then switches on the T5's, you tell it what time dusk is and it switches off the T5's and dims down the White LED's gradually to full off over an amount of time you specify, You tell it when night time starts and then it gradually fades up the moon lamps until morning and then it starts all over again.
> 
> I know this is possible now using marine aquarium systems, but it would be great in a simple one plug in system.


That's a fair shout. Rather than a uv dimmable ballast just an electronic LED version similar to the moonlight. Then run this along side the T5's. That's a good idea until dimmable ballasts are affordable.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> heres my wish list..
> 
> Vivarium luminaire that has T5's, PLus a row of high output white LED's and a row of high output Moonlight Blue LED's with a digital set up system, You tell it what time morning starts and it fades up the white LEDS and then switches on the T5's, you tell it what time dusk is and it switches off the T5's and dims down the White LED's gradually to full off over an amount of time you specify, You tell it when night time starts and then it gradually fades up the moon lamps until morning and then it starts all over again.
> 
> I know this is possible now using marine aquarium systems, but it would be great in a simple one plug in system.


 and now you got me thinking of more to put in my viv :bash: thx for that :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The light cycle is a perfect example, it does not dim as you think it may but just has three power positions.


 
I thought that might be the case, having seen the cost of proper dimming ballasts. 

I achieve a similar thing by having several bulbs on seperate timers, on my gecko viv I have two daylight bulbs and a MVB each on it's own timer, in the morning one daylight comes on first, half an hour later the other one comes on, and finally after another half hour the MVB comes on, in the evening they go off in reverse order, a cheap and easy way to achieve the same effect!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Soon as arcadia release this I'm on it for all my vivs.theres a few for marine systems but very pricey.the profilux one has a storm mode that mimics lightning etc and will control your power heads in random burst and operating times to mimic the water conditions at sea during a storm.

Would be great to have a similar one for our vivs that incorporate the storm mode and generate rain from misting systems etc


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

http://youtu.be/vFvxpYdkjQo

Here's a video from YouTube


You can also programme the longitude and latitude into the controller to mimic the exact moon cycles in your chosen reef location


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's cool!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Once again I'm reminded how lucky I was to be given a load of dimmable T5 ballasts :2thumb: They're 4 way 24W ballasts and will soon be decorating all my vivs, and will be controlled by X10 modules to give me computer control of all my vivs lighting. This will enable full dawn and dusk ramping, unlike the terrible attempt the light cycle makes of it! A similar system with strobe lights would enable extremely realistic lightning effects too.

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Errmm,

Sounds cool! Do you want to drop me a line with the details, let's see what can be done.

John





my_shed said:


> Once again I'm reminded how lucky I was to be given a load of dimmable T5 ballasts :2thumb: They're 4 way 24W ballasts and will soon be decorating all my vivs, and will be controlled by X10 modules to give me computer control of all my vivs lighting. This will enable full dawn and dusk ramping, unlike the terrible attempt the light cycle makes of it! A similar system with strobe lights would enable extremely realistic lightning effects too.
> 
> Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! I'm glad I've sparked something, this could be epic!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I've always been interested in a designing an all in one thermo-hygro stat, to control dimmable light levels, temperature and humidty. this would be connected to the internet, and programmed with the location of choice where it could recieve the previous days results (rather than be real time) and adjusts each variable in accordance with it. therefore its a minute/hour by /minute/hour run down of exactly where your species comes from, giving perfect realistic conditions.

Way too in depth and complicated for me to manage without more effort than I can provide right now. Probably expensive too.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Errmm,
> 
> Sounds cool! Do you want to drop me a line with the details, let's see what can be done.
> 
> John


Ok, the ballasts are these 

Osram QTi DALI 4X14/24W Dimmable Ballast

the individual ballasts will be dimmed via these

Marmitek X10 Lamp Module LM12U

and the lamp modules will be controlled by this

Marmitek CM15Pro computer interface

The computer interface comes with a program that allows me to step up or down power by 1%-100% as I wish and works on a time basis, with something like 64 operations per day programmeable. I'm only really planning to ramp up in 10% increments, although if it looks jerky i'll go to 5%. 

Handy timing this thread because i'd actually like to ask whether the Arcadia T5 tubes are dimmeable? If so, great, if not i'll maintain my current set ups and add a T5 dimmable tube to each viv for sunrise and sunset.

Obviously these ballast comes to nearly 110 quid after VAT but they will serve four vivs, so not to bad from a financial point of view,although with the added cost of the controller and lamp module it's not a cheap method! However if anyone wanted it for one or two vivs there are cheaper single tube ballasts out there.

Can you see any problems with my planned set up John? Or anyone else for that matter  

Oh yeah forgot to add, I bought a load of T5 end caps from ebay too, just need to research the correct guage wire for my installs.

Dave


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave make sure you post some videos once its all done.would love to see it


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Tarron said:


> I've always been interested in a designing an all in one thermo-hygro stat, to control dimmable light levels, temperature and humidty. this would be connected to the internet, and programmed with the location of choice where it could recieve the previous days results (rather than be real time) and adjusts each variable in accordance with it. therefore its a minute/hour by /minute/hour run down of exactly where your species comes from, giving perfect realistic conditions.
> 
> Way too in depth and complicated for me to manage without more effort than I can provide right now. Probably expensive too.


I've dreamed of something very similar for a few years now lol.i think the marine one I linked works off a real time weather management software and will mimic cloud cover etc.we can only dream mate.

I'm sure John will come up with something amazing for us gadget geeks


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

mike mc said:


> Dave make sure you post some videos once its all done.would love to see it


Will do mate, although with the looming financial crisis that is christmas, god only knows when I'll get the cash together for the tubes and controllers. Ah well, at least the expensive bits are out the way, i'd hate to be trying to find $00 quid for the ballasts!!

Dave


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome! I would buy one.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

my_shed said:


> Will do mate, although with the looming financial crisis that is christmas, god only knows when I'll get the cash together for the tubes and controllers. Ah well, at least the expensive bits are out the way, i'd hate to be trying to find $00 quid for the ballasts!!
> 
> Dave


Yea I know the feeling mate.ive just ordered a new viv for my phelsuma laticauda and can't decide wether to buy a mist king system for all my vivs lol


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

mike mc said:


> Yea I know the feeling mate.ive just ordered a new viv for my phelsuma laticauda and can't decide wether to buy a mist king system for all my vivs lol


Can't recommend it enough!! I love my mistking, in fact, I think it won't be long before i'm buying another  Mine is geared up to run straight from the mains, via a filter, so i never even have to touch it. Automated water saves sooooo much time!

Dave


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm sick of hand spraying 4 vivs before and after work everyday so want the easy route.plus the mistking will allow me to add more vivs eventually


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

mike mc said:


> I'm sick of hand spraying 4 vivs before and after work everyday so want the easy route.plus the mistking will allow me to add more vivs eventually


At the minute, I only have 2 vivs that I spray manually on a daily basis, but once I buy my own house in a few years, and set up a rep room, I'll be getting an automatic system. Will be trying to hook it up to a rainwater collection system with tap/filter top up to keep it clean.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Firstly, I don't want people thinking this is aimed solely to John. I'd love others people feedback too. John is just obviously the best man to answer this question!
> 
> Anyway, when I was making my viv and deciding on uv products I stumbled across exo terras light cycle unit. It has the capability of fading the uv on and off over a 30 minute period. I liked this idea and would have gone down this route if it had the uv tube to match Arcadia.
> 
> ...


Stumbled across this:

EcoZone Vivarium - Dimmable Lighting - Create Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Dimmable Reptile and Herp Flourescent Lighting Fixtures create stunning dusk/dawn effects


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

antcherry88 said:


> Stumbled across this:
> 
> EcoZone Vivarium - Dimmable Lighting - Create Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Dimmable Reptile and Herp Flourescent Lighting Fixtures create stunning dusk/dawn effects


Interesting. Shame about the price tag! I can see now what you mean about the price of dimmable ballasts!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah the ecozone is a lush bit of kit, although it doesn't actually come with a dimmable ballast, it just reduces the power output on the sockets. You have to plug your d.immable ballast into the ecozone for the dawn dusk to work on your tubes, or use a normal lightbulb. Seeing the americans have all this sort of stuff always makes me wonder why we're so far vehind over here.

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It great tonlook at isn't it! I know the brand owner well and it works well, v pricey still and you can't yet get a commercial Uk version easily but maybe one day :whistling2:

With regard to the ethics and product usage though the UK deff leads the way in the world!!! No one else seems to be as open to new keeping methods and science as we seem to be,,

John


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It great tonlook at isn't it! I know the brand owner well and it works well, v pricey still and you can't yet get a commercial Uk version easily but maybe one day :whistling2:
> 
> With regard to the ethics and product usage though the UK deff leads the way in the world!!! No one else seems to be as open to new keeping methods and science as we seem to be,,
> 
> John


We are all awaiting on your version john


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It great tonlook at isn't it! I know the brand owner well and it works well, v pricey still and you can't yet get a commercial Uk version easily but maybe one day :whistling2:
> 
> With regard to the ethics and product usage though the UK deff leads the way in the world!!! No one else seems to be as open to new keeping methods and science as we seem to be,,
> 
> John


This is definitely true! I spend a bit of time on some of the American forums and they seem to get very set in their ways very quickly! Glass vivariums are still all but unheard of for chameleons (glass is SATAN in disguise!!) is a particular point, and T5 doesn't seem to capture their imagination like it does over here. They have loads of great equipment available but don't really seem to use it to its full potential, whereas we use every peice of equipment possible to exceed its potential 

Dave


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> Stumbled across this:
> 
> EcoZone Vivarium - Dimmable Lighting - Create Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Dimmable Reptile and Herp Flourescent Lighting Fixtures create stunning dusk/dawn effects





tomcannon said:


> Interesting. Shame about the price tag! I can see now what you mean about the price of dimmable ballasts!





my_shed said:


> Yeah the ecozone is a lush bit of kit, although it doesn't actually come with a dimmable ballast, it just reduces the power output on the sockets. You have to plug your d.immable ballast into the ecozone for the dawn dusk to work on your tubes, or use a normal lightbulb. Seeing the americans have all this sort of stuff always makes me wonder why we're so far vehind over here.
> 
> Dave





Arcadiajohn said:


> It great tonlook at isn't it! I know the brand owner well and it works well, v pricey still and you can't yet get a commercial Uk version easily but maybe one day :whistling2:
> 
> With regard to the ethics and product usage though the UK deff leads the way in the world!!! No one else seems to be as open to new keeping methods and science as we seem to be,,
> 
> John


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/718780-ecozone-ez400.html


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice thred to read! I have mentioned to John in the past about UV LED technology! I want it!!!! I have seen UV LED's available on ebay, but not really sure if they are suitable for reps. As I think someone has said advanced led lighting systems for marine fish have been around for ages now and can do such great things for a reef system, we want this for our reps!! LED's are the way forward, tubes are old and costly. LED rocks!!! 
Personally I think Arcadia and say habistat need to join forces and create a joint venture which does the lot!!! Imagine a whole system doing everything from temps through to lighting! The tech is there, the customers are there, we just need some cutting edge products to buy!!!!

On a separate question John.....I have seen arcadias newish lighting solution....a t5, mirror, ballast all contained in the one unit. Other than being compact and a one product solution do they offer any other advantage over buying it all seperatly? do they work out cheaper?

Bring on LED's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

yes we all pray for the day that LEDS can do a good enough job. at the Moment you cannot obtain LEDs that emit in the UVB wavlength with a peak at 297nm. I have been sent loads and i mean loads of updates from LED growers all stating "we have UV LEDs" but when you look at the spectrum everytime they are long wavlength UVA or low outpt UVC both are not helpful for what we need really.

I did look at one sheet that looked interesting to begin with but the power output of the LEDs was so small and they were so expensive that to light (and i say light very loosely as they dont emit any visible light) an 18" viv would have cost around 3k!!!

If anyone advertises UV LEDs I would be very wary!

So lets hope tech improves in the years to come, but I think we have 5-10 years to wait yet.

Yes the power compact unit you saw is the next level by far! it uses another worlds first form of UV lighting from Arcadia and is like having 2 short T5s all in a fitting. it does what it says on the box UVFLOOD.

john





Dibles said:


> Nice thred to read! I have mentioned to John in the past about UV LED technology! I want it!!!! I have seen UV LED's available on ebay, but not really sure if they are suitable for reps. As I think someone has said advanced led lighting systems for marine fish have been around for ages now and can do such great things for a reef system, we want this for our reps!! LED's are the way forward, tubes are old and costly. LED rocks!!!
> Personally I think Arcadia and say habistat need to join forces and create a joint venture which does the lot!!! Imagine a whole system doing everything from temps through to lighting! The tech is there, the customers are there, we just need some cutting edge products to buy!!!!
> 
> On a separate question John.....I have seen arcadias newish lighting solution....a t5, mirror, ballast all contained in the one unit. Other than being compact and a one product solution do they offer any other advantage over buying it all seperatly? do they work out cheaper?
> ...


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply John


----------

